# The Always-Have Elevator Gun



## Jolly (Jan 8, 2004)

Friend of mine has one of these with a small ring welded to the butt. it's attached to an easily breakable chain that goes around his neck.

http://northamericanarms.com/firearms/magnums/mag/m.html

He never leaves home without it.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

I have always liked my mini mag six shooter as my end of my on person ordinance hideout piece.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

That's neat looking.


----------



## littlejoe (Jan 17, 2007)

I've taken note of this little firearm. Picked up a sidewinder model a few months back and had a hard time leaving it. Reports I've seen were good for such a tiny gun.

Very easy to conceal and carry! Plus just a fun gun to have and shoot!


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Yeah, but do you have to be standing on the toes of the guy you intend to shoot to hit him??


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

FarmboyBill said:


> Yeah, but do you have to be standing on the toes of the guy you intend to shoot to hit him??


small guns are capable of some surprising accuracy for their size , the issue is really the sight radius and not the barrel length

a 5 inch barrel 22lr is capable of 6 inch groups at 100 meters when you scope it and put it on sand bags while most shooter have difficulty getting 6 inch groups at 20 meters 

for a some videos that might make you rethink pistol accuracy at distance watch some of hickock45 here is a video for a bond arms deringer [ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hJSv9HRioP0&list=UUvB3solmhqtgDeLpD-yTtfg[/ame] if you want to get to some distance shooting jump ahead to about 13 minutes

I know my little LC9 changed my understanding of short barrels , I can ring a 10 inch gong at 25 yards with the little pocket pistol , I am sure it could be shot a lot farther I just haven't tried it


----------



## beowoulf90 (Jan 13, 2004)

Jolly said:


> Friend of mine has one of these with a small ring welded to the butt. it's attached to an easily breakable chain that goes around his neck.
> 
> http://northamericanarms.com/firearms/magnums/mag/m.html
> 
> He never leaves home without it.




Mine fits in a belt buckle.. Most don't even know it's real when they see it..

Exactly what I want..


The buckle is similar to this, but an earlier version, since I've had it about 15 years or so.
http://northamericanarms.com/accessories/l-accessories/l-cc/bbs-l.html


----------



## Malamute (Sep 15, 2011)

I shot one of the NAA mini revolver 22 LR versions many years ago with a friend. We were shooting at a pop can at 60 yards with CB loads. It took about 60 rounds to hit it, but it was not hard to stay pretty close to the can for the most part once we figured out the hold for the sights.


----------



## beowoulf90 (Jan 13, 2004)

Malamute said:


> I shot one of the NAA mini revolver 22 LR versions many years ago with a friend. We were shooting at a pop can at 60 yards with CB loads. It took about 60 rounds to hit it, but it was not hard to stay pretty close to the can for the most part once we figured out the hold for the sights.



Am I reading that correctly? 60 yards?

wow, I would never even consider that from one of these.. Yes it will reach that far, but the sights would make it difficult to hit anything. I consider mine a BUG to be used in a last ditch effort to end the situation or get away. In those cases I wouldn't even consider it to stop anything at 60 yards..

Now to that actual shooting you were doing. You say it was pretty close at 60 yards, what do you consider close?
paper plate size?

If so that is actually pretty good for what it is. I'm surprised and now I'm going to have to try it with mine..


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

The NAA minimag is like any other derringer sized firearm. A good gut gun for 15 feet or less of range. At the price it is a small premium payment for that short distance end of the line life insurance.

If a mini firearm is all you have and your further than 15 feet , as the Skynnerd song said, use the distance for the first of your three steps if possible. If not let your adversary come in just a bit closer and empty it into them.

I often look at mine and wonder why they even waste the steel to put sights on something smaller than a zip gun.


----------



## Malamute (Sep 15, 2011)

beowoulf90 said:


> Am I reading that correctly? 60 yards?
> 
> wow, I would never even consider that from one of these.. Yes it will reach that far, but the sights would make it difficult to hit anything. I consider mine a BUG to be used in a last ditch effort to end the situation or get away. In those cases I wouldn't even consider it to stop anything at 60 yards..
> 
> ...


It was quite a long time ago, 15 years at least, but yes, it was 60 yards. I don't recall specifics of how close the hits were, but we were both surprised how it shot after figuring out the hold for that distance. A fair guess may be within a couple feet at first, until we lobbed a hit on it. An educated guess would be within about a foot of the can on average after getting the hold figured out. I'm known to do retarded things with pistols though. Its fairly common among the guys in my area to shoot longer distances, I think we all read too much Elmer Keith when younger. Over the past 10-15 or so years I shoot pistols more at 200-300 yards than closer. I've been doing it for many years, but now have a good place to shoot where it's easy, as we have steel plates at 300 and 600 yards for rifles, so,...it was only natural to shoot pistols at them (mainly the 300). Theres a lot of rocks to shoot at in the 200 yard range also.

Longer distance pistol shooting isn't exactly precision, but after getting the hang of how to use the sights, you make enough hits to keep it fun and interesting. It isn't rocket surgery either. It wows a lot of people at first, but I can generally take someone that's just fairly decent shot and have them hitting it now and then after a few minutes of coaching. The sight hold is the main thing. NOT picking some imaginary spot above the target, but holding the front sight/target relationship the same at all times, and lowering the rear in relationship to the front. It makes it much easier to duplicate the hold, rather than the imaginary spot/holdover thing. Somebody usually seems to dig up some sort of "drop figures" for the distance and load. It means_ nothing_ to pistol shooting at distance with iron sights, its a seat of the pants thing that you learn by doing it.

The shooting spot. The 300 yard plate was about 18" in this pic, the 600 is about 22" I believe, maybe 24".


----------



## Silvercreek Farmer (Oct 13, 2005)

beowoulf90 said:


> Mine fits in a belt buckle.. Most don't even know it's real when they see it..
> 
> Exactly what I want..
> 
> ...


Might need a concealed carry permit for one of those if you have Dunlap's disease!


----------



## beowoulf90 (Jan 13, 2004)

Silvercreek Farmer said:


> Might need a concealed carry permit for one of those if you have Dunlap's disease!



At 54 I don't have that YET! But I do have a LTCF (License to Carry a Firearm, PA's version of the Concealed Carry permit)


----------



## Pat32rf (May 5, 2014)

I have a real old S&W 22 short. (Think 1860) Used to take it to the range on occasion and was able to keep most shots on the paper at 20yds. Granted this gun was designed for black powder shorts, and is a tip up model but it was a favorite hideout gun during the Civil War from what I've read. Maybe the seven shots helped.....


----------

